# Bluetooth and GPS



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

I have noticed the last few days my 
GPS pick up location has been off. Sometimes I turn on Bluetooth so I can listen to my youtube music videos on my wireless speaker. My question is by turning on Bluetooth can it disrupt the GPS signal. Also when I am park waiting for a request in which I am looking at the videos Uber sometimes sent me a message if I still wanted to stay online. I beginning to wonder somehow by opening another App or Bluetooth is running is it blocking Uber request or signal. Any comments or suggestions.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> I have noticed the last few days my
> GPS pick up location has been off. Sometimes I turn on Bluetooth so I can listen to my youtube music videos on my wireless speaker. My question is by turning on Bluetooth can it disrupt the GPS signal. Also when I am park waiting for a request in which I am looking at the videos Uber sometimes sent me a message if I still wanted to stay online. I beginning to wonder somehow by opening another App or Bluetooth is running is it blocking Uber request or signal. Any comments or suggestions.


If you have Bluetooth on, then you will have no sound at all. I had this happen when I used to link up my phone for hands off use. After I missed a couple of calls and the drive by sounds didn't happen, I turned off the Bluetooth and all is back to normal.

I use an iPhone so I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You can turn the notification settings up on bluetooth if they default to silent or low.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> You can turn the notification settings up on bluetooth if they default to silent or low.


I tried everything but I had to turn off the Bluetooth. It worked on another car I had but the one I'm driving now will not allow for it.

How do you set the settings to allow for sounds? I tried everything but now just turn it off.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I can't tell you on an iPhone. I use Android. On Android, there are different volume controls for notifications, system alerts, rings, and media. I turn on bluetooth so I can make calls and listen to TuneIn Radio, but I make my GPS come through the phone so as not to annoy pax. I set that volume low so I can hear it, but most pax cannot.


----------



## spoilsport (Jul 31, 2018)

I love Bluetooth to send YouTube playlists thru the car sound system. However, I have not found a way to get voice cues from the Uber GPS feature while BT is on.


----------

